# BSOD 1000009f Win 7 Pro 64bit



## onkynm (Jun 2, 2010)

BSOD BCCode 1000009f Sony VAIO

Hi all,

i need a hint/advice regarding this BSOD's which i get on a Sony VAIO VGN-Z51WG with Windows 7 64 bit OS . All hardware tests were and are OK.
It was send once in service because of the same behavior and still has this problem : when it is powered from stand by state, randomly give this BSOD .

Attached you have the dump files.


Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.48
Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 1000009f
BCP1: 0000000000000004
BCP2: 0000000000000258
BCP3: FFFFFA800551C680
BCP4: FFFFF800043294D0
OS Version: 6_1_7600
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 256_1


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

First, look at the Knowledge Base (KB) articles at this link: http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F There are several that pertain to your situation (clickable links are at the link above):


> KB 975599 Stop error when you put a computer that is running Windows 7 or Windows Server 2008 R2 to sleep or into hibernation, or when you restart the computer: "0x9F"
> KB 977186 Error message when you try to resume a Windows 7-based or a Windows Server 2008 R2-based computer from hibernation: "Stop 0x0000009F"
> KB 981848 "0x0000009F" Stop error message when a computer enters and resumes from hibernation in Windows 7 or Windows Server 2008 R2


10 memory dumps from 27 Apr 2010 to 25 May 2010 (about a month)
All are STOP 0x9F errors. If we don't find the cause, the documentation suggests running Driver Verifier.

Most of the dump files have qcusbnetsny.sys involved in the stack text - a driver associated with your Qualcomm USB composite device (USB\VID_05C6&PID_9222 and PID_9223). Most likely this is a Sony WWAN device, but it could be an Air Card also.

Uninstall the device's software, then download a fresh copy of the software from the manufacturer/carrier's support website and install it. Test to see if that stops the BSOD's. (links below)

Also, please remove or update these older drivers that were loaded at the time of the crash. *Don't* use Windows Update or the Update drivers function of Device Manager. 
Please use the following instructions to locate the most currently available drivers to replace the one's that you uninstall *OR* remove:


> *How To Find Drivers:*
> - search Google for the name of the driver
> - compare the Google results with what's installed on your system to figure out which device/program it belongs to
> - visit the web site of the manufacturer of the hardware/program to get the latest drivers (*DON'T* use Windows Update or the Update driver function of Device Manager).
> - if there are difficulties in locating them, post back with questions and someone will try and help you locate the appropriate program.


- - The most common drivers are listed on this page: http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html
- - Driver manufacturer links are on this page: http://www.carrona.org/drvrdown.html

Here's the older drivers. Please pay particular attention to any dated *2007* or earlier:

```
lmimirr.sys  Tue Apr 10 18:32:45 [COLOR=Red]2007[/COLOR] - RemotelyAnywhere Mirror Miniport Driver or LogMeIn Mirror Miniport Driver - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#lmimirr.sys
LMIRfsDriver.sys Mon Jul 14 12:26:56 2008 - RemotelyAnywhere Mirror Miniport Driver or LogMeIn Mirror Miniport Driver - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#LMIRfsDriver.sys
mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 17:27:26 [COLOR=Red]2006[/COLOR] - Conexant Modem Diagnostic Interface x86 Driver - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#mdmxsdk.sys
qcfiltersny.sys Mon May 12 18:47:45 2008 - Qualcomm HS-USB NMEA composite device  ?Air Card/?Sony WWAN device - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#qcfiltersny.sys
RaInfo.sys   Fri Jan 04 13:57:14 2008 - LogMeIn/RemotelyAnywhere Kernel Information Provider - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#RaInfo.sys
SFEP.sys     Fri Aug 03 01:35:53 [COLOR=Red]2007[/COLOR] - Sony Firmware Extension Parser (has been known to cause [COLOR=Red]BSOD's[/COLOR]) - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#SFEP.sys
shpf.sys     Fri Aug 22 03:48:03 2008 - Sony HDD Protection Driver - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#shpf.sys
SonyPI.sys   Fri Aug 03 01:41:42 [COLOR=Red]2007[/COLOR] - Sony Programmable I/O Control Device - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#SonyPI.sys
```
Summary of the BSOD's:

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu May  6 06:57:22.014 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 6 days 5:53:35.762
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa800551b680, fffff80000b9c4d0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for [COLOR=Red]qcusbnetsny.sys[/COLOR]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for [COLOR=Red]qcusbnetsny.sys[/COLOR]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Apr 28 04:18:07.896 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:23:18.644
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa800551db60, fffff80003f234d0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for [COLOR=Red]qcusbnetsny.sys[/COLOR]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for [COLOR=Red]qcusbnetsny.sys[/COLOR]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Apr 27 11:03:33.296 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:50:53.903
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8005500b60, fffff80000b9c4d0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for [COLOR=Red]qcusbnetsny.sys[/COLOR]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for [COLOR=Red]qcusbnetsny.sys[/COLOR]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon May 24 20:23:07.679 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 3 days 9:36:39.729
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa800551c680, fffff800043294d0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for [COLOR=Red]qcusbnetsny.sys[/COLOR]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for [COLOR=Red]qcusbnetsny.sys[/COLOR]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_00000000`00000000
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri May 21 08:44:40.100 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:17:41.708
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_00000000`00000000
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_00000000`00000000
BugCheck 9F, {4, 258, fffffa800551a040, fffff80000b9c4d0}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu May 20 11:00:05.671 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 20:22:29.932
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa800550e040, fffff80000b9c4d0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for [COLOR=Red]qcusbnetsny.sys[/COLOR]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for [COLOR=Red]qcusbnetsny.sys[/COLOR]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed May 19 09:33:42.513 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:45:25.634
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8008c55060, fffff8000431c4d8, fffffa8007b47770}
Probably caused by : WinUSB.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue May 18 06:01:01.484 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 4 days 9:42:01.232
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8005500b60, fffff80000ba2740}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for [COLOR=Red]qcusbnetsny.sys[/COLOR]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for [COLOR=Red]qcusbnetsny.sys[/COLOR]
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed May 12 02:04:27.483 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 4 days 0:43:17.231
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8005519680, fffff80003f214d0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for [COLOR=Red]qcusbnetsny.sys[/COLOR]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for [COLOR=Red]qcusbnetsny.sys[/COLOR]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri May  7 10:28:45.817 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:56:53.938
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa80054ff040, fffff80003f214d0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for [COLOR=Red]qcusbnetsny.sys[/COLOR]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for [COLOR=Red]qcusbnetsny.sys[/COLOR]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
[/font]
```


----------

